# Time for new battery?



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a weird issue. Regardless what ROM I am on, my battery percentage will randomly drop like 10%

Randomly, I will be using it, I'll be at 70%, then it will just drop to 60%, normal use. Been happening a lot more recently.

Is this a sign of a battery going bad? I've had this phone roughly a year (Stock battery). 

Thanks!


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

docluv01 said:


> Is this a sign of a battery going bad? I've had this phone roughly a year (Stock battery).


I think you may just need to reset your battery stats (in Recovery). 
Boot into Recovery > Advanced > Reset Battery Stats > Yes.


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks......I've actually run the battery calibration tool at 100%, which deletes the baterystats.bin file.  The above procedure does the same thing right?


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Personally I would say deleting through Recovery would be better... but I am no expert sooooooo I dunno.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are a crackflasher, chances are that your system isn't getting enough time to settle in. Generally for me, it takes at least a week before my battery starts to behave itself after flashing a new rom. Something that I always do when installing a new rom is wipe the battery stats right after wiping the dalvik cache (it's the option right underneath it) takes less than a second, and seems to help. Hope this helps.

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a sign of a battery going bad. I went through months of trying to convince people of this about a year ago in the twilight days of the dx, if you have an extended battery try popping the original back in to compare. If you don't have an extended battery, get one cause they rock. The jump will go away with a new one. If you let the device run from full to empty a few times that may help. Lithium ion batteries can go through about 300-350 full charge cycles before they start to quit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Just search for 'HW4X' on Amazon. I spent like 6 bucks for my spare battery when I first got my phone. I cannot tell the difference between it and my original battery.

Additionally, this stand alone battery charger is THE best accessory ever.


----------

